# Optical Forums > Canadian Discussion Forum >  Hakim Lay Offs

## edKENdance

Is it just in Winnipeg or other cities too.  Getting lots of resumes.

----------


## For-Life

I don't know, but I know here they are flying in Opticians to work for them.

----------


## edKENdance

> I don't know, but I know here they are flying in Opticians to work for them.



Do they have return airfare?  :)

----------


## For-Life

> Do they have return airfare?  :)


Hakim expanded at the wrong time.  When he entered this marketplace, the main industry was going the way of the dodo and we have been in recession for a few years.  The market was probably already over competitive, so his entrance was not wise.  Now, after getting initial sales, no one wants anything to do with his stores, because the pathetic quality of product that he sells.  

But maybe success of Sir Hakem's company may not be his main goal...or so I have heard

----------


## eyemanflying

> I don't know, but I know here they are flying in Opticians to work for them.


Please clarify and elaborate...if they are laying off, why are they flying opticians in to work for them?  This doesn't seem to make any sense.

----------


## For-Life

> Please clarify and elaborate...if they are laying off, why are they flying opticians in to work for them?  This doesn't seem to make any sense.


I did not say they were laying off.  Ken asked if they were laying off in other regions.  I said I do not know if they are here.  Since the store has opened, it could not get an Optician in town to work for it (or only for the short term), so it flies in opticians.

----------


## eyemanflying

> I did not say they were laying off. Ken asked if they were laying off in other regions. I said I do not know if they are here. Since the store has opened, it could not get an Optician in town to work for it (or only for the short term), so it flies in opticians.


So it has nothing to do with layoffs - thought so. The fact they have to fly in an optician just shows how smart opticians really are and don't want to work there!

They have a pee poor reputation as an employer and I can attest to that with my own personal experience.

----------

